# IUI question ... Did the sperm make it?



## PCOSMomToTwo

I had my IUI yesterday. Everything prior to the IUI was great, awesome follicles, awesome sperm count and I totally ovulated.

Here's my issue:

My PA had a very difficult time locating the enterance to my cervix/uterus. She pushed on my stomach and poked around quite a bit before calling in an ultrasound tech. The ultrasound tech put the wand on my belly and located my uterus. She pushed down REALLY hard on the wand which pushed my uterus to a better position. Anyhow, the conversation between the PA & Ultrasound Tech was the following.

PA: "Ok, am I in"
US Tech: "I don't see you yet, how far in are you?"
PA: "7"
US Tech: "Ok, I see you"
PA moves the catheter around a little bit before asking "OK, do you still see me"
US Tech: "I did see you, you should be ok to inject"
PA: "Ok, injecting"

My response immediately after "Are you sure you got it in there". PA replied "ya". 

I left the office and went out to dinner with my hubby. Apon returning to my car (about 1.5 hours after insemination) a GUSH of fluid comes out and soaks my panties (TMI, sorry). I quickly grabbed something to shove in there and noticed the fluid was a brown tinge. 

Could they have done my insemination incorrectly??? Did the sperm not make it inside??? OMG, I am freaking out!!!! HELP!!!


----------



## cottonlily

Woah. The only time I had a problem with my IUIs was the one time I don't think I was ovulating yet. My OPK wasn't positive the day of the u/s so instead of coming back in the next morning, I came back in 2 days later. The RE had trouble getting it in my cervix. Which to me is like duh I'm not ovulating (bc your cervix opens a little when you O). And it HURT. Bad. I never felt the catheter going in before. The RE said a little came back out when he removed the catheter. Later I was spotting plus cramping so bad I had to lie down in the car the whole ride home. 

Now, a gush of fluid...I have never had that. Was it like CM? That would make sense because when you're manipulating the cervix around the time of O you would expect to dislodge some EWCM. Was this at a fertility clinic? I've never had anyone but the RE, not even nurses, doing my IUIs. I don't think they didn't get the sperm in because if you looked at the catheter before they did the IUI you saw how little fluid they actually put in. If they didn't get it in your uterus you should have felt the "gush" sooner than you did. I'm more concerned with the discomfort they put you in during the IUI! All that smashing on your belly doesn't sound pleasant!


----------



## PR&TR13

PCOSmom - I think you should call your FS. I remember when I had my IUI the nurse did do it but I don't ever remember any gushing out. I'd call the FS just to be sure you might still in time to do another one if needed or make sure you b'd. Sometimes if the uterus is tilted I know it's hard to get the cath. in. 

Best of luck sometimes we do have to just trust that they know what they are doing. 

FX and best of luck.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:thumbup:Thank you girls for your responses :thumbup:... I guess I will never "really" know...

I guess what throws me off is that they did send me home with a pamphlet that states "Some leakage of fluids may occur, it's not the sperm". Even though it states that, I don't really consider this amount "some". I felt it gush kindof like a period (EEk sorry TMI) then I was soaked even my pants were wet. 

She did say that when she was in there .... "Wow, you have a lot of cervical mucus, which is a good sign". 

I just don't know what to think! I went to this clinic for fertility treatment before my daughter and absolutely loved it. Now there staff is way different, the same doctors are there but brand new nurses and PA's. I do know that last time they used PA's to do all the IUI's. I'd almost rather pay more and request the RE, he did my HSG and had zero issues injecting the dye...pretty much had it in the first try. I guess when I get my HPT results in 2 weeks, I will know.


----------



## Jaymamm1

PCOSmom - I had an IUI on Feb 2nd. The doctor told me if I had a gush of fluids, it would be because of the solution that they used to clean my cervix. 

I have now had a positive test. My hcg is only at 31 at this point so the doctor wants it to be much higher by Monday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Keep your head up! And lots of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Jaymamm1 said:


> PCOSmom - I had an IUI on Feb 2nd. The doctor told me if I had a gush of fluids, it would be because of the solution that they used to clean my cervix.
> 
> I have now had a positive test. My hcg is only at 31 at this point so the doctor wants it to be much higher by Monday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Keep your head up! And lots of baby dust!! :dust:

Thank you so much for the info ... it makes me feel better!! 

Wishing you all the luck!!! Let me know how it goes on Monday ... :dust:


----------



## IrishGirl

Awe hun Massive hugs:)xoxoxoxThis does happen and its only the fluids that are mixed with the swimmers:)The brown discharge is only from all the poking around,or a little nick from the chatater.Sending you much needed Hugs/PMA/Irish Luck and tonnes and tonnes of BabyDust xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IrishGirl said:


> Awe hun Massive hugs:)xoxoxoxThis does happen and its only the fluids that are mixed with the swimmers:)The brown discharge is only from all the poking around,or a little nick from the chatater.Sending you much needed Hugs/PMA/Irish Luck and tonnes and tonnes of BabyDust xoxoxoxoxoxox

Awww, thanks IrishGirl. It's so hard to stay calm given the situation. I guess it's all up to God. Sendin you :dust:


----------

